# Eheim 2217 Wet Dry



## gjohnson1989

I was looking at a wet/dry on craigslist for 100. i dont know too much about wet/dry canister filters. would this filter be good with a 75 gallon tank that has an ac70 and emperor 400 already on it?

what exactly does "wet/dry" mean?

any advice and general info would be appreciated! thanks guys!


----------



## sick of chiclids

if it's a 2217, it's a canister not a wet/dry. and if so would be awesome for a 75g. could even get rid of that problematic marineland.


----------



## ibcd

For 100$ u btr jump on that prob won't last long


----------



## sick of chiclids

if it comes with media yes. if not buy a new one for $170


----------



## TRIG

gjohnson1989 said:


> if it comes with media yes. if not buy a new one for $170


good idea


----------



## gjohnson1989

Its a 2227, sorry guys! Still a canister?


----------



## 0S1R1S

Eheim 2227 is a Wet/Dry - But not like a conventional Wet/Dry.

Eheim 2227









What price are they asking? Because they seem to be priced at $250-400 online.

Here's a conventional Wet/Dry setup.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

gjohnson1989 said:


> Its a 2227, sorry guys! Still a canister?


yes is is still a cannister. A wet dry is a filter that has media that is exposed to air rather then being fully submerged. Basically water will evenly triclke through the media rather then flow through. Being exposed to air allows for efficient aerobic bacteria to work.


----------



## gjohnson1989

The seller is asking 100 dollars and I'm not sure if that includes media or not. So, would this be good on a 75 as I asked before?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

If it includes media and it's in good working order that's a good price, but if you have to buy media, you'd probably be better off looking elsewhere.


----------

